# partagas shorts



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

whats the word on these? do they taste like the mille fluers?or the petit corona especials? heard some good things about them.thinking hard about em..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

An absolute staple for any humidor, hard to go wrong with these at the price. They taste like mini-Lusitanias.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Buy a cab (or 2). :tu


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> An absolute staple for any humidor, hard to go wrong with these at the price. They taste like mini-Lusitanias.


thats what I hoped,I have been on a tat havana kick lately cant keep away from them,or the pepin blue,but thanx for helping me make up my mind...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

beamish said:


> thats what I hoped,I have been on a tat havana kick lately cant keep away from them,or the pepin blue,but thanx for helping me make up my mind...


Good fresh, good aged...you can't go wrong. Good choice. :tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I can't think of a better go to smoke than the Party Short. For me, it packs all the characteristics of bigger habano in a small cigar I can enjoy in 30 minutes.

I had a recent dillemma over which to get, party Shorts or Monte 4's. I ended up getting both and would reorder party's first


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

For the price, size and flavor profile, they are hard to beat. I would not hesitate.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The Shorts are definetly my next purchase when the holiday bills are paid off. I've been so close to pulling the trigger several times.

Here is the *official* Mark THS proclamation: No other purchases until a box or cab of Partagas Shorts are picked up.


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> The Shorts are definetly my next purchase when the holiday bills are paid off. I've been so close to pulling the trigger several times.
> 
> Here is the *official* Mark THS proclamation: No other purchases until a box or cab of Partagas Shorts are picked up.


You forgot to add the following: "Unless a great deal comes along."


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Are these much better in cabs? I've had a few from a dress box and I find they don't burn all that well. They're in my cabinet humi with all my other sticks that burn fine so I know it's not a storage issue.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

tireiron said:


> You forgot to add the following: "Unless a great deal comes along."


My lawyers say thats a "given"


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

One of mine and many out here go to cigar.

Put aside the great vlaue, it is a great cigar and just big enough when you want a great tatsing cigar and do not have the time for one of its big brothers.

Buy them, smoke them, age them and enjoy them.:ss


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

mash said:


> Are these much better in cabs? I've had a few from a dress box and I find they don't burn all that well. They're in my cabinet humi with all my other sticks that burn fine so I know it's not a storage issue.


I think they are better in the cab.Of the several cabs that have been in my possession,I've only run across a couple sticks that didn't burn good,but that was due to my trying them a little to soon rott.Once they acclimated they were fine.As said before,Good fresh,and I think much better with some age,they are a "must have",imho.I hope to never run out of these...:ss


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Sancho says thats a "given"


Fixed it :tu I believe these would make an excellent staple haven't had a bad one ever


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lost Sailor said:


> I think they are better in the cab.


I totally agree. :2


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Lost Sailor said:


> I think they are better in the cab.Of the several cabs that have been in my possession,I've only run across a couple sticks that didn't burn good,but that was due to my trying them a little to soon rott.Once they acclimated they were fine.As said before,Good fresh,and I think much better with some age,they are a "must have",imho.I hope to never run out of these...:ss


Isnt most all cigars........I totally agree....:tu


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Fo' Shizzle.

If I had my way,that's the way all cigars would come.:ss


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

I find the Shorts to be superior to the MF's simply because they have a...."sweeter" profile. MF's tend to be rather bland tasting to me.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mash said:


> Are these much better in cabs? I've had a few from a dress box and I find they don't burn all that well. They're in my cabinet humi with all my other sticks that burn fine so I know it's not a storage issue.


The great thing about the cabs....there's twice as many! :tu


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

tireiron said:


> For the price, size and flavor profile, they are hard to beat. I would not hesitate.


:tpd:

Get a cab over Dress box if you can.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mash said:


> Are these much better in cabs? I've had a few from a dress box and I find they don't burn all that well. They're in my cabinet humi with all my other sticks that burn fine so I know it's not a storage issue.


Yeah, they're better in cabs are better than in dress boxes.

I prefer the PCs to the Shorts, but they are mighty-fine small smokes (to which the few hundred threads dedicated to them will attest).


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

You can get bigger cubans for the same money, but you can't get one to equal it.

The only other "quick smoke" I ever go for is the Bolivar Bonita's, for me its the only one that comes close.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Party Shorts are probably my second favorite small smoke...right behind the Ramon Allones Small Club Corona. Either smoke blows any other small ones out of the water IMHO.

:2


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Shorts are phenominal little cigars. And the market seems to think so as well. Ever seen a cab for sale with more than three or four years of box age? Neither have I. Man, what I would give for a cab from the 80s or early 90s...


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Shorts are phenominal little cigars. And the market seems to think so as well. Ever seen a cab for sale with more than three or four years of box age? Neither have I. Man, what I would give for a cab from the 80s or early 90s...


I don't think that I have ever even heard of these with more than two years on them.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Being the sometimes cheap guy I can be, I was buying the Super Partagas for about 40 bucks less a box and once i got a box of the Party Shorts, I realized a difference well worth the extra 1.60 a stick.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Shorts are phenominal little cigars. And the market seems to think so as well. Ever seen a cab for sale with more than three or four years of box age? Neither have I. Man, what I would give for a cab from the 80s or early 90s...


In 17 years I can sell you a 20 year old cab, Mike.


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

One of my faves...i smoke 'em like candy :ss


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

chibnkr said:


> Shorts are phenominal little cigars. And the market seems to think so as well. Ever seen a cab for sale with more than three or four years of box age? Neither have I. Man, what I would give for a cab from the 80s or early 90s...


michael...i was just thinking the same thing.

just tuned into this thread and already 2 pages long.

for those who said "even better with age"...i ask...anybody ever smoke one that was 10 years old???so they know if they are better with age.

the hardest of all smokes for me to age...i try and yet the oldest i have are '03 .

i ask for cabs in EVERY lcdh i go into...yet i have none with age.

4 or 5 or 6 cabs and a dress box or 2...yet i cant seem to get 5 years on any.

perhaps the most elusive of cuban cigars...a 10 year old short...this says it all i believe.

hnyear
derrek


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Fixed it :tu I believe these would make an excellent staple haven't had a bad one ever


:r baaaaahstid


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> An absolute staple for any humidor, hard to go wrong with these at the price. They taste like mini-Lusitanias.


Tom, this is exactly what refer to them as. They are like Lays Potatoe Chips, you can't just smoke one. :ss


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Cubatobaco said:


> Tom, this is exactly what refer to them as. They are like Lays Potatoe Chips, you can't just smoke one. :ss


Great analogy!!! :r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

dvickery said:


> michael...i was just thinking the same thing.
> 
> just tuned into this thread and already 2 pages long.
> 
> ...


I have some from 2000, purchased first-hand in 2001. Those are the oldest I've seen.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I need to get 2 cabs hopefully I can find some with a little age.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

hova45 said:


> I need to get 2 cabs hopefully I can find some with a little age.


:r Good luck with that.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I need to get 2 cabs hopefully I can find some with a little age.


What is little age?

As previously stated, you seldom see aged, much more vintage boxes on sale. The oldest I've seen on sale was 5 years old. They were in dress box.

With that said, your best bet is to buy a cab or two every year and age them yourself. You're young so that will work for you.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

This thread is driving me nuts, I've been on the fence about ordering a box or cab, I've had a few recently(thanks to my Bro's at CS), and I've just really enjoyed them, probably as much as any cigar in awhile, a big cigar taste in such a small package. It seems like the perfect short smoke, I like the RG being a little larger than the PC's.

I'm tempted to put off any more cigar purchases until I can grab a box, but I'm weak I get suckered picking up singels at the B/M, a little restraint and self discipline would do my collection good. 


Thats it, I'm headed to the humi now to grab one for breakfast.....


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

As far as I know, its a relatively new cigar, used to be the Party Charlotte.

I may be wrong on this, but the reason you often don't see much age on them is (the demand of course), but they haven't been around long enough to gather that age with the name "Short".


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Good fresh, good aged...you can't go wrong. Good choice. :tu


:tpd: I always keep some around.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

daniel2001 said:


> As far as I know, its a relatively new cigar, used to be the Party Charlotte.
> 
> I may be wrong on this, but the reason you often don't see much age on them is (the demand of course), but they haven't been around long enough to gather that age with the name "Short".


The Partagas Shorts been around for a while. Certainly more than 20 years. I have personally seen an example of a cabinet from the early 90s. The Charlotte, on the other hand, is a totally different cigar altogether.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

It would be a completely new and ground breaking review if someone has a 10-15 yo short. Any aged review on a very popular and high demand cigar would be pretty cool to see if the profile or blend has changed over time.

I read a assessment by a well known merchant saying that they were the "mount everest of small cigars" adding that the short's "Aging potential unlimited. I'm to old to care about that!"

So the sentiments seem to be there that the cigar gets tastey quick, however beause its so great its hard to age.

Hasn't anyone put down 5 sticks from years back? I only started smoking in MAR06 so I don't know and I've never seen any for sale that had a bit of age on them.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

This is the oldest review I found on short notice. From who else?

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98696&highlight=short


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> The Partagas Shorts been around for a while. Certainly more than 20 years. I have personally seen an example of a cabinet from the early 90s. *The Charlotte, on the other hand, is a totally different cigar altogether*.


"The Charlotte, on the other hand, is a totally different cigar".


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> "The Charlotte, on the other hand, is a totally different cigar".


And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> The Partagas Shorts been around for a while. Certainly more than 20 years. I have personally seen an example of a cabinet from the early 90s. The Charlotte, on the other hand, is a totally different cigar altogether.


I stand corrected.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

daniel2001 said:


> I stand corrected.


LOL! No worries. I say this a lot (usually to my wife)! :r

The Charlottes are darn good cigars, by the way. If you can get your hands on some from 1998 (or, even better 1993) they are a real treat.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> LOL! No worries. I say this a lot (usually to my wife)! :r
> 
> The Charlottes are darn good cigars, by the way. If you can get your hands on some from 1998 (or, even better 1993) they are a real treat.


I'd knife fight a pack of wild monkeys for those. Charlottes are teh gud. :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

burninator said:


> I'd knife fight a pack of wild monkeys for those. Charlottes are teh gud. :tu


:r:r


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> An absolute staple for any humidor, hard to go wrong with these at the price. They taste like mini-Lusitanias.


:tpd:


----------

